# Issues with my 508 DVR model.



## tundracat (Dec 18, 2006)

Woke up Friday morning and discovered these issues with my DVR from dish network.

1. When watching a prerecorded program while recording a live program...I would be able to watch for 15-20 minutes before the dvr would shutdown and come back on again thus missing about 3 minutes of the live recording.

2. While watching a live program and recording it at the same time in order for the wife to watch it later......the same thing occurred...after 15-20 minutes the dvr would recycle. Thus a two hour program would have six to eight different recordings for the same program with 3 minute gaps.

3. While watching a live program without doing any recording....after about 15-20 minutes....I could not pull up the guide or the menu off the remote on the initial request but on subsequent requests the guide or menu would briefly come on but then the dvr would power off and on and then would have to wait 3 minutes for everything to come back up.

So in other words, everything works perfectly fine when first turned on but after 15-20 minutes the malfunctions start occurring.This has been going on for a couple of days and I have unplugged it overnight and turned it back on and the same things keep happening.

So the question is...can this be fixed? What are my options for a person living in Fairbanks, Alaska and the costs involved? I have had this refurbished model for five years as this is the only receiver I have ever used as I have been a Dish customer for that amount of time. I only have a view of the 119 satellite so an HD Dvr is out of the question. I wouldn't mind leasing an updated DVR but it sounds like I have to buy the unit and still pay a monthly charge. Is this correct? I would appreciate any input out there!

Thanks!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Digital Home Protection Plan $5.99/mo. will get a free exchange including shipping. Cancel after the replacement is working correctly no minimum time for DHPP.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome... I'm moving this thread to the 508 support forum so you might get more help.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

With the unit turned on, press and hold the power button ON THE UNIT not the remote. Do not release the power button until the unit starts to turn off. The unit should then turn back on by itself, perhaps after a short delay. It will test the transponders and update the electronic guide. With luck that will fix the problem.

I recommend resetting the unit at least once a week this way. Think of it just like a computer, which has to be turned off to reset from time to time especially after any updates. Remember not only does it receive software updates, but the simple updating of the guide each night is enough to eventually need it to be reset.


----------



## tundracat (Dec 18, 2006)

tampa8 said:


> *With the unit turned on, press and hold the power button ON THE UNIT not the remote. Do not release the power button until the unit starts to turn off.* The unit should then turn back on by itself, perhaps after a short delay. It will test the transponders and update the electronic guide. With luck that will fix the problem.
> 
> I recommend resetting the unit at least once a week this way. Think of it just like a computer, which has to be turned off to reset from time to time especially after any updates. Remember not only does it receive software updates, but the simple updating of the guide each night is enough to eventually need it to be reset.


I already tried this and unplugging it out of the wall over night and my 508 still continued to have the same problems; therefore, I

called Dish on August 12th and they agreed to sent out a refurbished 508 for $74.99 which includes shipping. The 508 showed up here in Alaska on the 14th and now I am up and running. I can also get a $10.00 credit on my next bill if I send them the bad one back (the return lable was included and is prepaid and I have no time limit to return it by). Also the refurb unit has a one year warranty, so if I get more than a year out of it then I will more than break even in saved DVR access fees. Needless to say, I am very happy!


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Welcome... I'm moving this thread to the 508 support forum so you might get more help.


 That'd be great -- course it would be better if there was link to the "508 support forum". Where is it??


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

pogo said:


> That'd be great -- course it would be better if there was link to the "508 support forum". Where is it??


Right *here* ...


----------

